# Alternative to Modge Podge (covering newspaper scraps)



## keith204 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm cutting out a large map of India and covering it with newspaper scraps from there. I'm aware that it's common to cover things like this in modge podge, but I'm a bit concerned about using anything water based on newspaper.

Surely in a garage full of finishing supplies, I have a proper solution for this. What would that be? Or, should I just get over it and use Modge Podge like all my friends' wives?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've tried using varnish and shellac to adhere paper to wood and didn't have much luck but I only tried it once. I ended up using spray glue and top coating with spray shellac. You'll probably want to experiment to get the look you want.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

For a topcoat shellac would work well. Be 
warned it goes bad in the can. I've bought
it in flakes too but the Zinnser shellac in the
cans lasts a couple of years and it's very 
competitively priced with the flakes. Once
you start using shellac you may come to love
it. It's forgiving and easy to get nice results
with.

If you're real concerned about the Mod Podge
making the ink run, sealing the clippings
with shellac before gluing them down might
be a good idea.

I don't have enough experience with Mod Podge
to say, but I would be inclined to give it a go.
When I was young I made stuff from paper
mache using newspaper and I don't recall
the print running. I think we always used
flour and water. I tried overcooking rice 
and squeezing it through cheesecloth too
and that made a versatile translucent paste. 
Rice is used in Asian wood finishes and I
think rice paper is made by coating paper
in this same sort of rice paste.


----------



## keith204 (Nov 5, 2013)

For adhering to the wood, I plan on using spray glue as you mention. I'm under the impression that modge podge is a way of top coating as well, having some structure & ridges & sloppy brush marks. People say you can mix kids elmer's glue and water to make a thing similar to MP.

If nobody advises against it, I'll try mixing kids glue with a water-based polyurethane. I'm intrigued and curious if that will provide a more solid, yet still brushy layer.

This is outside the realm of what I typically care about, but I'm intrigued…


----------



## keith204 (Nov 5, 2013)

> For a topcoat shellac would work well. Be
> warned it goes bad in the can. I ve bought
> it in flakes too but the Zinnser shellac in the
> cans lasts a couple of years and it s very
> ...


I like Shellac. Have never used it from flakes, but use Zinsser's SealCoat on a regular basis. Maybe that would be good on top of whatever I end up using for texture, especially if it's a bit soft.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Modge Podge is known for sticking paper to other stuff. All of your friends wives know what they are doing. 
You use it sort of like the glue to stick it down and the top coat to smooth it all out. You can put a top coat of shellac or whatever your finish of choice is.


----------

